# School of Spotted Eagle Rays



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a clip of a school of huge spotted eagle rays I got to swim with for as long as I could keep up. They are moving effortlessly, while I am finning as hard and as fast as I can.I had the camera positioned a little low attached to my mask, so the footage is a little off center.
http://vimeo.com/185424931


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/185424931


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive been seeing a lot of small ones in the bay the past month


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Very graceful fish. Looked like a remora might have swam up at the end.


----------

